# help with homemade incubator plz!



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

hi my homemade incubator is reading 99% humidity in there how would i go about getting this down?

thanks


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

add vents/holes


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

how many, what size and where? sorry never tried making one before 

thanks steve


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

This is the problem with the water heater method everything is just too wet. Honestly do know how people have managed to control it. An idea would be to fill a tub with water and put the heater in with a lid on it so the actual water is contained then sit your tub on top with a lid as well so you can keep the necessary level of moisture for the eggs. Or just use a heat mat in the bottom instead of the water and heater.


----------

